# Bang! 2nd Zebralight failure tonight...H502d..



## lightcycle1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Well I had a total and complete utter failure of my 6 month old H502d. 6 months. I bought it to replace an H51 that was having imtermittent switch problems.
The H51 was gone for repair for 3 months.
Of all places, it failed tonight sitting at a campfire. In the dark. I turned it on HI, went to switch to medium, the light blipped a flash and went dead. Doornail dead. I grabbed my Black Diamond Spot backup, ran into the camper to try a fresh eneloop, nada.
Nothing. Cleaned the spring, wiped the threads, Dead. My eneloops are all good. The $65 dollar wonderlight died without warning in 6 months flat.
It has worked flawlessly up until tonight.

Not sure what will replace this. It wont be another POS ZL for sure. I dont even want to go through the insult again of paying ZL 10 bucks to fix this and have it stuck in China again for god knows how long.

I am pissed beyond all words right now


2 failures, 2 lights, in two years. Thanks, Zebralight.


I am looking at a searing hot-coal campfire right now and am resisting the urge to fill it with coleman fuel, put the tailcap on tight and throw it in

I am so damn disgusted with ZL right about now I cant even describe the extent of it. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ishango (Jul 30, 2013)

Bad luck! I can imagine you being disgusted at the light failing like that.

I have a similar problem currently. My H51Fw stopped working a month after warranty expired. Shipping it back to china to get it repaired costs me $25 bucks (without track and trace) and repairing the light itself would cost another $20. I haven't used it as much as my other lights (only twice in normal weather conditions), so it is definitely a show stopper. I have received my preordered SC52w and love it, but I don't know if I ever trust Zebralight enough again to buy another light from them.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. I'm a big Zebralight fan but after two instances like this, I can't blame you. I would be trying another brand too.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 30, 2013)

lightcycle1 said:


> I am looking at a searing hot-coal campfire right now and am resisting the urge to fill it with coleman fuel, put the tailcap on tight and throw it in



Video please


----------



## reppans (Jul 30, 2013)

Read your previous repair fiasco... they make a great light when they work, but it's a shame they don't support their products or customers as well. Are you going to try another warranty repair?


----------



## Whizkid (Jul 30, 2013)

I hate reading posts like this. I love my SC52, but if it's dead in 5 months I'll be equally as ticked as you are. It gives you a sour feeling.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jul 30, 2013)

reppans said:


> Read your previous repair fiasco... they make a great light when they work, but it's a shame they don't support their products or customers as well. Are you going to try another warranty repair?



I suppose. However if it costs me more than 10 bucks, its not worth it anymore to me.
I have lost ALL faith and interest in anything to do with ZL. If ZL fixes this, fine. But it will still be the last thin dime I spend on Zebralight products. EVER.

My first H51 was stolen. I'm very sure that one is running with no issues to this day for the scumbag who lifted it from me.

2nd one switch problem, fixed, no further issues.
That one I traded for a lovely little Vinhn modded Quark AA XM-L2. 

H502d still deader than Elvis when I tried it again today. It's shot.

So as of today, I have $220.00 USD into ZL coffers and I have a Quark AA and a dead H502 to show for it....

Posting from a picnic table, pitch black out.
My Malkoff MD2 cheerily lighting my space tailstanding with a XENO diffuser wand. 
Sweet light that MD2 is. I wish Gene would make a headlamp I'd be first in line.

Make us a headlamp Mr. Malkoff......PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE

I thinl I might try the XTAR H1 Commander. Initial reviews here sound pretty good. Either that or Ill start researching Surefire headlamps. At least I know SF will back my purchase strongly and quickly.
That Armytek Wizard sounds like a flop sofar from what I read. Too many issues. Sparks look like a beer can attached to your forehead. I use a headlamp daily, each and everyday. Power and compactness is what counts for me in a headlamp. Thats why I initially chose ZL.

In the meantime my little Black Diamond Spot last resort headlamp is great for what it is. Low floods, main LED for a little throw, red LEDs for night vision, and all dimmable and variable output. Its actually quite nice but the floods dont have near the brightness of my H502, but what the hey, its working.






Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RIX TUX (Jul 30, 2013)

kind of a poll here.............
good or bad service front your zebralight?
if bad, what is wrong and how old


----------



## lightcycle1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Xtar H1 AA Commander ordered today.
We'll see how his one does. I usually dont buy new stuff on the market without being tried amd proven...but then theres tried amd proven ZL.....

I emailed ZL today to start a warranty claim.

ILL LET YOU ALL KNOW WHEN MY H502 ARRIVES BACK IN 3-4 MONTHS......

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carrot (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. 

If it helps I'd like to note that I've really put Petzl headlamps through the wringer and they've been nothing but fantastic for me thus far. I've used the Tikka2 and Tikka XP2 extensively with not a single problem. 

The Petzl NAO is the current one I'm putting through its paces and it performs out of this world, with 350 lumens and its standout automatic lighting feature. I'm taking it on an 8-day backpacking trip this month and I hope to really get a good feel for it then. I'm taking my diminutive H31Fw along as a backup but I've never needed to use it and hopefully never will. 

On the other side, my Surefire Saint has been fantastic as well and I can also heartily recommend it. It is plenty bright on trails and in camp... could stand to be brighter in mines and caves though!


----------



## 1mT (Aug 2, 2013)

I also decided to stop using the ZL.
They sent me initially broken lantern and support was impolite.

You may be interested in these flood-headlamps:
http://www.spark-light.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=38
http://www.spark-light.com/Products.aspx?ProductID=37


----------



## f22shift (Aug 2, 2013)

1mT said:


> I also decided to stop using the ZL.
> They sent me initially broken lantern and support was impolite.
> 
> You may be interested in these flood-headlamps:
> ...



wow i didn't even realize they had new headlamps. they seem more sleeker, less bulkier. the cf looks like a design cue from niteye. 
still has some key spark features, like the replaceable reflector. a new feature, wrap around your wrist so you can point in your own eye?? lol or is it a watch? new fashion statement. or do you flip it around then you are iron man?
anyway.
this looks like the proper evolution of ZL headlamps. my local online dealer shows it's 66usd shipped. price seems fine.
did this just come out? how come there isn't any buzz?


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Aug 2, 2013)

That spark looks nice.


----------



## 1mT (Aug 2, 2013)

http://www.hkequipment.net/index.php?sp=2&p=1&cat0=1&cat1=66&cat2=238&lang=en


----------



## petr9999 (Aug 2, 2013)

any reviews? will the sg5 have higher output on 14500?


----------



## f22shift (Aug 2, 2013)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-(16340-cr123-14500-aa)&p=4255259#post4255259

i started a new thread to not digress too much off this original post.


----------



## matrixshaman (Aug 6, 2013)

I feel for you lightcycle1. I bought several of the early ZL's. Had 2 complete failures with ones that were babied, never dropped. Also had known issues with 2 other ZL's that were intermittent problems with the switch or it's ability to control the UI. At that time everyone was gung ho on ZL and I seemed to be the only one having problems other then these known issues. With nearly 100 other flashlights ZL stood out as being my worst experience. I was in the middle of building my house and had no time to deal with them or to return them. They also at that time said they were going to start servicing them out of a location in Texas. I kept waiting for that to happen but as far as I know it never did. ZL left me with a very bad experience and a couple of the only dead lights I own.


----------



## lightcycle1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Well the H502 went back to ZL for repair a few days after the failure.
I got the "4 weeks" song and dance again. It will be 10 weeks I'm sure.

To be perfectly honest, I really dont even care if it ever comes back.
If it does, fine. I'll use it until it dies again, then probably throw it away.


Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jan 8, 2018)

Well, fast forward to 4+ years later. The H502 still serves me well after the repair. I use it all the time, albeit not as hard as I did. Perhaps ZL just needed to up their QC game a bit.
I'm curious to see what they are doing these days, if still around. I really loved their lights until I ran into problems, but the H502 is still running strong after the repair job.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 9, 2018)

lightcycle1 said:


> Well I had a total and complete utter failure of my 6 month old H502d. 6 months. I bought it to replace an H51 that was having imtermittent switch problems.
> The H51 was gone for repair for 3 months.
> Of all places, it failed tonight sitting at a campfire. In the dark. I turned it on HI, went to switch to medium, the light blipped a flash and went dead. Doornail dead. I grabbed my Black Diamond Spot backup, ran into the camper to try a fresh eneloop, nada.
> Nothing. Cleaned the spring, wiped the threads, Dead. My eneloops are all good. The $65 dollar wonderlight died without warning in 6 months flat.
> ...



Lol, nevermind. I just realized how old this thread was. Holy thread resurrection!


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jan 14, 2018)

It's nice to hear this kind of user feedback after years of further experience. Thanks for posting the update.


----------



## MX421 (Jan 22, 2018)

Definitely good to hear this story. The failure described is how the only failure i've had from a Zebralight. Luckily it was within weeks (i think perhaps days) of the H602w's warranty expiration. Don't have as many mils as the OP, but sounds like there is hope!


----------



## eh4 (Jan 25, 2018)

I had a failure last year with a MK II, after 6 perfectly functioning lights over 3+ years. 
Sent it back under warranty and received back the exact same light with my customized pocket clip still attached, good as new. Stress tested the repaired light and it is fine, faith restored. 
I'm open to suggestions and corrections, but my current understanding is that an imminent failure will occur much, much, sooner than later if you stress test... all my light failures have been in the early hours of messing with them.
Run your light on high, click the switch till your thumb hurts, burn up some batteries at max and make the temperature regulation do its job, put it on high and wrap it in a wool sock hat, switch the modes around a bunch, red line it...
If your light still works after that, then if you treat it reasonably thereafter, it quite likely won't ever leave you in the dark at a bad time. 
Warranty only has value of you're around to claim it after all. I don't care about or take comfort in warranties much at all actually, I just want the machine to work.


----------



## marcis (Mar 9, 2018)

I didn't read all the post, but I have the H502CW and had problems with it. Called Zebra, told me to send it in for repair, said SEVERAL week return time. I got off the phone and said to myself F that!! Decided to take a good hard look at the flashlight and see if I could solve the issue. So I opened it up, looked down the battery tube, and said that's odd the positive contact looks like it is bent down. So I cut off the tiniest piece of solder, dropped it in the tube, put the battery back in, and sure enough the light turned on.. The contact was bent down, and the battery could not make contact with it. How the heck that happens is beyond me .. never jammed anything in the tube. 

anyways I figure by now you either threw the light out, or got it repaired, if you didn't and still have it, take a look down the tube and see if the contact looks like it is pushed away.


----------

